# Internet fails to load after being idle



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have Motorola surfboard cable modem running into a d-link wireless router. I connect to the laptop wirelessly and to the desktop using a port out of the d-link. With the laptop IE works anytime I click on the icon. With the desktop, IE opens and works properly upon start up or reboot. However, if the desktop is idle for several hours and I attempt to open IE, it hangs and eventually gives me the cannot load page message. I can type in another web site address and same error will come up for that site after hanging for 30 secs to a min. The only thing I can do is to reboot to correct the issue. Any idea as to what could be causing this failure to load after being idle issue? I have XP sp2.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like your computer shuts down the ethernet card after a period of being idle to save power. 

Pop open the device manager, and scroll down to your network adapter. Right click on it and select 'properties'. One of the tabs at the top should be labelled "power management". Make sure that "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" is unchecked.


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

The save power box was checked as you anticipated. I unchecked the box and consider the issue resolved. Thanks for using your knowledge to give me a swift resolution to my issue.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

No problem, just give a holler if it didn't work.


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

After letting the computer side idle for a few hours the same issue came back. The internet attempts to load but ultimately fails. I double checked the device manager settings and the power mgt is not checked.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

When the problem happens - 

Start, Run, type "cmd" then enter, type "ipconfig" then enter.

Post back the IP address and Default Gateway that show up.

Do you have an Intel NIC? If so, update the drivers. 

First try Windows Update, Custom and look for Hardware Updates.

JamesO


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

IP: cl.ri.cox.net
Gateway: 192.168.0.1


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Stange one.

Your IP address should be something like 192.168.0.2??

What is the machines IP address when the Internet is working?

Seems like your router DHCP is doing strange things?

Can you ping the default gateway address of 192.168.0.1 when the Internet does not work?

Do you have Norton or McAfee Internet Security on this machine?

JamesO


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

working internet
IP: 192.168.0.100
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

I use AVG antivirus. I use Norton security center but no antivirus by them. Also zonealarm firewall.

Seems like your router DHCP is doing strange things? --DHCP??

Can you ping the default gateway address of 192.168.0.1 when the Internet does not work? -- so I should use the cmd command again when it fails.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Short term work around, put a static IP address in for your interface.

DHCP - http://www.dhcp.org/ (in other words automatically assigning an IP address)

Yes, use the CMD and type "ping 192.168.0.1"

Problem is not AVG, doubt is is the firewall, may be an issue with Norton? You may want to disable Norton for a test?

JamesO


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

with internet not loading I did cmd/ ipconfig. 

IP: 192.168.0.100
gateway: 192.168.0.1

i ping tested the gateway and it showed 0% loss and 0ms round trip times.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you Ping beyond the local router when you cannot get a connected?

Have you tried to enter 72.52.136.82 (TSF.com) in your web browser when you can't reach the Internet?

Also sounds like you may need to clone the main computer MAC address into the router??

Some cable company's tie service to a give MAC??

JamesO


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

*cmd/ ping tsf.com / ipconfig / /ping gateway*

Any indication of the issue? These were all done with the system not loading internet explorer. Also not familiar with cloning computer MAC addresses.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Shawn>ping 72.52.136.82

Pinging 72.52.136.82 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.52.136.82: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.52.136.82: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.52.136.82: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.52.136.82: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 72.52.136.82:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Shawn>

----------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Shawn>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cl.ri.cox.net
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Shawn>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Shawn>


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need to put the IP address 72.52.136.82 in your Internet Explorer where you would usually type http://www.xyz.com when you claim Internet Explorer will not load a web page.

It seems you do not have a connection problem as you can ping an address outside your LAN when you cannot browse the Internet. 

My guess is there is a DNS issue with your provider or you have a problem with Norton Security. I have seen Norton cause more problems with web browsing, but usually not intermittently.

JamesO


----------



## Cortezj29 (Jan 31, 2005)

I entered the address 72.52.136.82 when the page would not load and it loaded albeit quite slowly.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like you have a problem with signal level/packet loss, latency??

Probably DNS is slow to respond, when you place the IP address in the browser, you bypass any DNS requirement.

Can you get modem signal stats at 192.168.100.1?

You may need to bypass the router if you cannot get modem stats at that address.

Just make sure you reboot the modem every time you change the connected device.

JamesO


----------



## shj77 (Sep 1, 2008)

Rashiki said:


> Sounds like your computer shuts down the ethernet card after a period of being idle to save power.
> 
> Pop open the device manager, and scroll down to your network adapter. Right click on it and select 'properties'. One of the tabs at the top should be labelled "power management". Make sure that "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" is unchecked.


----------



## shj77 (Sep 1, 2008)

Rashiki said:


> No problem, just give a holler if it didn't work.


Thank you. Just happened to find this forum as I was having the same problem. Thought it was Spybot but the power management box was checked. Please stay on the forum. We all need an expert! Thanks again.
Bob


----------

